#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Khao Manee Cat

## cali kid

For those who love cats.

First I just have to say I was devastated by the death of my Seal Point Siamese cat "Yen"  when he died after being misdiagnosed with a throat infection when in fact it was a much more serious disease and was not diagnosed before it was too late to save him. But I sure did try, he was in my arms with an I.V. in his when he died.


So I was not really over it but, the lady I have been seeing has pretty much moved in and she is the same person that gave me the seal point and wants to have a cat.

She had mentioned a white cat, one blue eye and one green, that she had many years ago and kept telling me how hard it is to find them and how rare they are. I had never seen one outside of pictures and commercials. 

So this a genuine breed. Originally bred only by Thai royalty especially Rama 5. There is more info here if you are interested.
http://www.ayshazencats.co.uk/khaomanee/articles/km.pdf

So with no hope of finding this cat I went on looking for any kitten I could bring home to make her happy. Asking pet shops of all kinds in any place I happen to be on the road, anybody that had any cat anywhere. I had to make a trip to an employee's house to get a key from him when I saw a black cat in the area. I asked one of the locals if there were any kittens around and he said, "aow maow mai"?"mee song thua si khao mod loey"

And he shows me this guy and gal.


WOW!!! That easy uh. 
To say the least the Mss was happy..

Anyway these cats are two cool felines. Instantly well behaved in the house, very very intelligent and super friendly and lovable. They are brother and sister I believe so if anybody is within a 5 hour driv of Chiang mai and knows where I can get the a girl friend, let me know.

The Female is pregnant from an all black cat that I saw I think. Well be popping out in a month or so, also let me know if you want one.

Really beautiful cats...

----------


## hooter

I don't really like cat's coz they piss/scent everywhere. 

Each to there own i suppose.

Up to you!

----------


## cali kid

^ Never actually had that problem. My cats are well trained and well behaved. Maybe they just don't like you.




> I don't really like cat's coz they piss/scent everywhere.


Like I said



> For those who love cats.

----------


## November Rain

Nice pics, cali kid.  :Smile:  
I've got some kits that were dumped at 4 weeks in a temple & 4 of them are white (with some small markings) with blue eyes. They're so gorgeous that I thought maybe they were some Thai breed mix (rather than run-of-the-mill-moggies). Couldn't see anything similar when I googled, but they do look very similar to yours, so perhaps a Khao Manee mix???

BTW, brothers & sisters will still mate. As will parent & child of opposite genders. So, your male already has a potential girlfriend in his sister.

----------


## cali kid

Thank you NR.^^ I know they can mate but also heard that many cats that grow up together don't mate. I may have heard wrong. 




> I've got some kits that were dumped at 4 weeks in a temple & 4 of them are white (with some small markings) with blue eyes. They're so gorgeous that I thought maybe they were some Thai breed mix (rather than run-of-the-mill-moggies). Couldn't see anything similar when I googled, but they do look very similar to yours, so perhaps a Khao Manee mix???


If they are mostly white and have blue eyes than I think they are most likely mixed khao manee and something else. Any of them have multi colored eyes?

----------


## November Rain

> but also heard that many cats that grow up together don't mate.


Never knew that. This is my first experience with cats - I know much more about dogs - so I've learnt something new today. Thanks.  :Smile: 






> Any of them have multi colored eyes?


Not multicoloured, but one has sort of pale turquoise eyes, bluey green. The others are blue. Facially & bodywise they look a lot like your cats, too.

Really lovely pics. Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## phuketbound

Sorry to hear about 'Yen.' What a beautiful Siamese. 

The link that you posted isn't working for me. 

The two white cats are lovely. How old are they?

----------


## cali kid

They are about a year old, so they still adjust easily and look great except that the female is missing most of her tail..




> The link that you posted isn't working for me.


Could try to copy and paste I suppose, was working for me..

http://www.ayshazencats.co.uk/khaomanee/articles/km.pdf

----------


## klongmaster

Thanks Cali: I love cats...not a dog lover at all and always feel a bit on the outside here at TD because everyone seems to into dogs...especially Stroller...
Interesting stuff about the cats being bred for royalty...you learn something every day...

----------


## patsycat

Beautiful cats!!!  I see they're keeping your wooden floors nice and polished!!

----------


## cali kid

^^ Yeah, and my GF is so happy she is also keeping the floors polished as well..

Only had them for two days but feels like I have had them since they were kittens. Super cool cats and the softest fur I have ever felt...

----------


## Ayshazen

Hi Phuketbound

You need to have acrobat reader installed to be able to read the PDF document.

Chrissy

----------


## Ayshazen

Congratulations on getting your beautiful Khao Manee. I am Chrissy and I thank you for posting the link to my website with the information about the Khao Manee. I own the very first Khao Manee in the UK, and my ChaWee is just fantastic. I have been breeding mainly Burmese cats for almost 10 years now and am very keen to promote this wonderful breed in the West. 

You could contact Nink at the Purrpurr pet shop in Bangkok. Its at sukhumvit 33/1, and is called FurrPurr. The phone is 083 77 000 49, close on wednesdays. Nink is a CFA registered breeder and I have a KM boy coming over from her very soon. Tell her I sent you.

We are seeking more Khao Manee cats for breeding from Thailand. Our aim is to expand this beautiful breed again, as I understand it is becoming quite rare even in Thailand. This is all being done with much love and care and we are all working towards acceptance from our registries, (in the UK, the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy), and we now have a club dedicated to the breed, of which I am the Chairman. I am new to the forum so cannot post links yet but you can google the Khao Manee Cat club.

If anyone knows of any Khao Manee breeders please let us know, as we really need to start this breed off with a healthy and varied genepool, and we are willing to visit and bring the cats over to the UK, finance permitting of course!!! lol!!

Anyway, I wish you a lifetime of happiness and good luck with your lucky Khao Manee cats. 

Best wishes

Chrissy 
Chrissy Russell
Ayshazen Cats
Hampshire UK

----------


## cali kid

Thanks for the info Chrissy, I am sure I will be getting a few more as soon as I have the room and have had thought of breeding myself as I am set in a good position to do it here in Thailand.

----------


## noelbino

Cats should be banned as pets. They do nothing and expect you to do everything for them. Shoot them on sight!!

----------


## Johnny Longprong

My old cat a day or so before she fell off the perch at 20 something. What a great animal. But as nice as cats are, they devastate our natural wildlife, and I won't be having another one.

----------


## phuketbound

^Sasha is beautiful, but just how did she upset your natural wildlife? Eating rats and mice?




> Cats should be banned as pets. They do nothing and expect you to do everything for them. Shoot them on sight!!


How about we shoot you instead. Cats are needy, but so are dogs. 

--
There is a misperception about Siamese cats. Many people claim that Siamese cats are unaffectionate, and mean. The two Siamese that I had growing up were nothing like that.

----------


## cali kid

> Cats should be banned as pets. They do nothing and expect you to do everything for them. Shoot them on sight!!


My cat brought me rats on a regular basis as a ways to say thnx for feeding him I guess, he could have ate them, but was full thnx to me. cats clean themselves, can feed themselves easily and can be left outside to wonder around for hours or days at a time and always come back(still looking as healthy as when they left).

Sorry I like dogs but dont find them being capable of this kind of independence once domesticated.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

Cat
_Felis catus_
 
Feral cat With the cunning of a tiger and a distinctive green eyeshine that pierces the black of night, the feral cat is a predatory, carnivorous animal. Unlike the humble backyard moggy, it doesn’t rely on human contact. 
Feral cats are pet cats that have gone wild. They are found all over Australia and are one of the most damaging feral animals in this country.
Even pet cats threaten our native wildlife! 

*What does it look like?*
While similar in appearance to the backyard moggy, the feral cat is more muscular around the head. The average male weighs 3–6kg. Females are smaller. 
Australian feral cats are mainly short-haired. Coat colours vary, allowing the cat to blend into its natural surroundings. Ginger cats are more likely to be found in semi-arid and desert areas, while grey and black cats are found in scrub and forests. 
*Where does it live?*
During the day, the feral cat rests in hollow logs, clumps of grass or debris. But by night, it prowls bushland and backyards, preying on native Australian animals. 
The feral cat does seem to have nine lives. Its ability to get food and shelter from the natural environment means it’s found everywhere — from semi-arid desert and the urban backyard to scrub and bushland. 
*What does it eat?*
Feral cats are one of the greatest threats to Australian wildlife. 
The average feral cat needs 300g of flesh daily to survive. A study of the stomach contents of cats shows they eat almost anything that moves including geckoes, skinks, crickets, locusts, birds, small native mammals, spiders and even plants. 
Cats have been found to eat more than 186 species of native birds, 64 species of mammals, 87 species of reptiles and 10 species of frogs. 
*How does it breed?*
Feral cats are prolific breeders. A female can have three litters a year, with an average of five kittens a litter. 
*Impact* 
Queensland’s feral cat population stands at about 1·5 million, which is greater than the domestic cat population. But even apparently harmless domestic cats kill and injure wildlife in surprising numbers. 
The feral cat is one of the main predators of Australian wildlife. While it’s difficult to measure, feral cats clearly are reducing the populations of many native animals. They might even threaten the survival of some rare and endangered species. 
Domestic cats also threaten wildlife. It’s estimated that cats kill 3.8 million native Australian animals each year. 
Feral cats are particularly damaging to isolated animal populations. A single feral cat was the main predator of an isolated colony of allied rock-wallabies in north Queensland. 
From 1990 to 1992, the feral cat population in the Diamantina region of south-west Queensland grew rapidly after good rains. Scientists were concerned because this is the site of Queensland's major surviving colony of the endangered greater bilby. In two weeks more than 500 feral cats were shot on Davenport Downs. 
Apart from preying directly on wildlife, feral cats compete with native animals for scarce food resources. 
*How can it be controlled?* 
Cat owners can take a few simple steps to prevent their cats from killing our wildlife or becoming feral. 
Australia’s feral cat population is exploding. While no control method is satisfactory, the best method for controlling feral cats is to use traps. Other more expensive and time-consuming methods include: exclusion fencing;shooting; anddeveloping viral-immunocontraception.
But biological control is probably one of the best options. 
*How can you help?*
Feral cat eradication programs won’t work if the feral cat population is restocked with stray and dumped domestic cats. 
Domestic cats can become wild if abandoned or allowed to stray. Even domestic cats hunt and kill animals instinctively. 
Cat control should begin in the home. Cat owners should observe the following tips. Label your cat with a collar, tag, microchip or tattoo.Desex your cat to avoid unwanted litters.Keep your cat indoors at night — ideally in an enclosure — to prevent it from preying on native animals.Provide adequate food and shelter for your cat. Provide your cat with enclosed areas for exercise.Attach bells to your cat’s collar so that it can’t stalk animals.Support moves to introduce cat controls, such as identification, registration, and curfews.Don’t feed stray or feral cats! Remember, stray cats can become feral.

----------


## cali kid

^^Would like to see a funny parody on this about soi dogs in Thailand..

And as I said, cats can take care of themselves.

----------


## Odyssey

Hello Cali kid,
If you decide to breed Khao Manee, I suggest you try to find "mates" that have nice straight tails if you can. The kink tail gene is dominant, as is the white gene, so if the black cat that mated with your white female has a nice straight tail, then the chances are that 1/2 of the kittens will be white and also that 1/2 of the kittens will have tail kinks. We do not usually breed blue-eyed white cats to other blue-eyed white cats, primarily to avoid deafness. We think that breeding a yellow-eyed white cat to a blue-eyed white cat is more likely to result in odd-eyed white cats than breeding two yellow-eyed white cats together.

Janet 




> Thanks for the info Chrissy, I am sure I will be getting a few more as soon as I have the room and have had thought of breeding myself as I am set in a good position to do it here in Thailand.

----------


## Ayshazen

HI Cali

I agree with Janets comments.

I am visiting ChaAm/Hua Hin in September (I live in the UK) and am keen to meet local hai people with Khao Manees. 

If anyone can point me in the right direction I would be really grateful. It is important to conserve this breed, and to work from as diverse a genepool as we can find, in order to ensure the future health of the breed.

Please feel free to email me off list chrissycatnip [at] hotmail.co.uk 

Cheers

Chrissy

----------


## Ayshazen

Khao Manee can indeed have blue eyes, yellow eyes, or odd eyes. I breed Khao Manee in the UK. 

They are indeed very beautiful and intelligent cats. It is an honour to live with them :-)

Chrissy
(Hon Secretary Khao Manee Cat Club)
Ayshazen Cats





> Thank you NR.^^ I know they can mate but also heard that many cats that grow up together don't mate. I may have heard wrong. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by November Rain
> 
> ...

----------


## Twocam

Was that a Khao Manee in the Bangkok Post "stray cats" article today - white cat with two different coloured eyes?  Or are there others that fit this description?

----------


## Ayshazen

> Was that a Khao Manee in the Bangkok Post "stray cats" article today - white cat with two different coloured eyes?  Or are there others that fit this description?


Is the article on line Twocam? I would like to see it. It is very possible it is a Khao Manee. If you have a url for the article I would be very grateful.

Thanks

Chrissy

----------


## Twocam

> Originally Posted by Twocam
> 
> 
> Was that a Khao Manee in the Bangkok Post "stray cats" article today - white cat with two different coloured eyes? Or are there others that fit this description?
> 
> 
> Is the article on line Twocam? I would like to see it. It is very possible it is a Khao Manee. If you have a url for the article I would be very grateful.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Chrissy
Every week the Bkk Post run a section on the various rescue organisations and animals seeking a new home. Today the Pic-A-Pet4home people were seeking a home for a white 1 year old male "2-coloured eyed cat".  I recalled an article recently in which one of Thailand's top prize-winning Khao Manee cats was a street cat picked up off the median strip of a major road when just a kitten and now wins many prizes, wondered if this was the same type of cat.
Go to the Bangkok Post website and this week's "family" section then "friends in need", the kitty is the second photo on the page - he seems to have a curly tail tho'.

----------


## Ayshazen

He looks very much like a Khao Manee to me, beautiful cat! Many of the street cats are Khao Manee. I think he has just curled his tail, it doesnt look like a tail kink to me. 

He deserves a very special and loving home.

Chrissy

----------


## Twocam

I would take him in a second Chrissy, but we have a mad former street-kitty that is very highly strung and attacks anything she perceives as a threat. White is a bad colour because we would be able to see the blood every time she attacked him....

----------


## Ayshazen

> I would take him in a second Chrissy, but we have a mad former street-kitty that is very highly strung and attacks anything she perceives as a threat. White is a bad colour because we would be able to see the blood every time she attacked him....


ol! At least you would be able to find the areas to treat ;-)

Surely someone on here would love to adopt what looks very strikingly like a lovely Khao Manee neuter boy. What a wonderful companion her would make, and he is still very young.

I live in the UK, but believe me, if he were entire I would have pulled out all the stops to bring him over here. The Khao Manee breed is in its infancy over here, and it is so important that we find good healthy Khao Manee from Thailand to make sure we have a healthy and wide gene pool.

I have three, with two more arriving from California in June. All virtually unrelated. We had our first three kittens a few weeks ago. There are currently only 4 adult Khao Manee in the UK, which will soon expand to 8 (4 are Thai imports and the other 4 are US bred), but in order to ensure the health of the breed, we need to find more. 

I know that the Khao Manee is a threatened breed, and we are doing our level best to work with the Thai people to help to conserve them. 

Thanks to Thailand, we have the beautiful Siamese, Burmese, Korat and Tonkinese well established now. Its now time to do the same for the Royal Cats, and ensure that they continue to thrive for a further 650 years!

Sorry, I am rattling on, but I am very passionate about this.

Chrissy
Ayshazen Cats, UK

----------


## Jet Gorgon

I looked after a B&W kitty for several years on Samui. She had three/four litters of all seal point X kitties. Wow, no problem giving them away. 
I like the crook in the tail -- had two gingers with kinks. Reminds me of the princess fairy tale.

----------


## Ayshazen

> I looked after a B&W kitty for several years on Samui. She had three/four litters of all seal point X kitties. Wow, no problem giving them away. 
> I like the crook in the tail -- had two gingers with kinks. Reminds me of the princess fairy tale.


Yes many of the Thai cats carry the pointed gene. When mated to another cat that carries it, they can produce pointed kittens. Lovely!

The true tail kink is something we will try and breed out as it is a genetic fault, but so many Thai cats have it, that we are not worried about it in the early stages of the UK breeding programme.

I remember the story about the princess using the tail kink of the Siamese as somewhere to hang her rings :-)

Chrissy
Ayshazen cats (UK)
www.khaomanee.co.uk - Introducing the Khao Manee, a New Breed to the UK

----------


## Ayshazen

> We had our first three kittens a few weeks ago.


Incidentally, I have seen a blog on the net that has now been copied several times, saying that Khao Manee sell in the UK for £8-10,000. Total fantasy. When it was written, there had not even been a Khao Manee kitten born in the UK. So if you hear this rumour, please put them right. It is simply not true.

Chrissy
Ayshazen Cats, UK
www.khaomanee.co.uk - Introducing the Khao Manee, a New Breed to the UK
Hon Secretary Khao Manee Cat Club The Khao Manee Cat Club

----------


## cambtek

Our beautiful russian blue had cancer and had to be put down recently.
She was a really clever cat and was forbidden to hunt birds but cleaned up the local rats and mice.
Those white cats look lovely.

----------


## Ayshazen

> Our beautiful russian blue had cancer and had to be put down recently.
> She was a really clever cat and was forbidden to hunt birds but cleaned up the local rats and mice.
> Those white cats look lovely.


I was very sorry to read you had lost your Russian Blue. They are beautiful cats.

I adore my Khao Manees. I now have 5 adults; 4 queens and  stud, and also one 5 month old girl who is deaf in one ear. I love her far too much to part with her so she is staying as a neutered pet :-)

My Khao Manees are very loyal cats, and they talk to me with a mixture of chirrups and meows. They are very purry cats and love to be made a fuss of. In fact if you ignore them they come up and demand a bit of loving!!

I am visitng Thailand in 10 days time, I am so excited, I have never been before. We are visiting Cha Am, Hua Hin and Bangkok. 

If anyone is nearby and would like to meet up it would be great!

Chrissy

----------

